# Camo Jeep project w/pics



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I finally did it, camo painted the '93 Jeep Grand. It needed paint anyway, so for less than $40...
Rustoleum self etching primer, which is flat and has a slightly green tint then Krylon camo flat khaki. 
I lightly sanded the base and treated the rusty areas with phosphoric acid etching liquid. 
4 cans primer for base and highlights, 6 cans of khaki camo, 1 can flat white and black, heat resistant(very little of each). 
The trick is to use templates for the highlights, watch video on youtube.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicely done. I drove one of those for 200k miles. Great car.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> 4 cans primer for base and highlights,


Spray can primer is very water-permeable. The self-etch feature only promotes adhesion and not corrosion protection. If used over bare metal you can expect to see some rust coming through in a year or so. Just to let you know.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Well done! And well suited for your terrain,
I camoed my last Cherokee with mil spec paint and around here it worked great. Plan on leaving my JK as is though


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Boomy said:


> I camoed my last Cherokee with mil spec paint and around here it worked great.


I like the various different shades of green aircraft epoxy primer. The stuff is tougher than any paint known to man. MIL-PRF-23377 primer I swear is almost bullet proof.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like what I am doing right now in my garage ... 

I picked up a 1995 KLR650 that looked horrible, so, I am painting it primarily olive-green with desert-sand highlights ...


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Sounds like what I am doing right now in my garage ...
> 
> I picked up a 1995 KLR650 that looked horrible, so, I am painting it primarily olive-green with desert-sand highlights ...


Nice!.........


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

.. and a fresh picture from today of the bike. Very minor little things left to do on it and then it is a rider.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

My on going project.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I like all of them.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

hashbrown said:


> my on going project.


patience pays off..


----------

